# Famous Trainers and Horsemen



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there! I'm thinking about writing my big thesis paper for this year with a base topic of horseback riding. I haven't confirmed my topic yet, but I'm doing a little early research to see if my current topic holds any water. My thesis is "The method of adapting used by many horsemen is similar to the strategies used in the political campaign of Franklin Delano Roosevelt, and ultimately made him one of the most successful presidents in history." 
Background: FDR was the first president to adapt to people and listen to what they said as apposed to forcing the people into their ideals. He was incredibly well liked and saved a dying economy from complete collapse very quickly. 

Now I need YOUR help because of the horsey part! I'm going to show successful horsemen/trainers who have used this ideal of "adapt to your horse" (and those who haven't. I need a counter argument.) to draw connections between the two.* I will LOVE YOU more than anyone in the world if you could list reputable, semi famous trainers.* I will read their works and research their ideals, all you have to do is tell me the names. 

*My list now consists of George Morris, Stacy Westfall, Clinton Anderson, and Pat Parelli.* (Any anti-Parelli people...Know that I do not agree with some methods of this technique, but I need a spectrum of methods to start.) This list, as you can see...Is really lame. I need more trainers!

*Note: If you have a particular trainer you HATE with burning firey passion...List them! The fact that you hate them makes them even MORE appropriate for my research!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!*

Also thank you if you read all this.


----------



## gimlinchen (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark Rashid? he just wrote a few comments to his first book "considering the horse" into a new edition of the book. its been out for but a few weeks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Monty Roberts. Craig Cameron. Cris Cox. Richard Shrake. Tommy Turvey (that's a trick training though). Kenny Harlow (he's from VA and very good). List can go on and on....


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay Ojay...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Stanley White, Gene LaCroix, David Boggs, Bob Boggs, Tommy Garland.

I adore Stanley White. The rest, not so much.


----------



## gimlinchen (Nov 19, 2010)

probably just most of the trainers in general


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike Goebig (Morgan Trainer, quite successful)
Scott Hassler, Dressage
Michael Klimke, Dressage


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have to disagree with you that FDR pulled the U.S. out of the great depression. WW2 pulled the U.S. out of the Great Depression and FDR began the socialization of our country. He laid the ground work for social security and welfare and unemployment insurance. He also rapidly expanded our cental government and national debt. Sometimes giving people what they want is not always the best thing for them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One of my Favorites is Billy Allen. He was the trainer of the great horse Zan Parr Bar and also introduced the Two Eyed Jack bloodlines from the halter world into performance. There really isn't much out there on the internet about him and his philosophies but IMHO, he would be worth looking into.
Kansas Quarter Horse Association: Hall Of Fame: Billy Allen


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I would have to disagree with you that FDR pulled the U.S. out of the great depression. WW2 pulled the U.S. out of the Great Depression and FDR began the socialization of our country. He laid the ground work for social security and welfare and unemployment insurance. He also rapidly expanded our cental government and national debt. Sometimes giving people what they want is not always the best thing for them.


The point is that I'm arguing something. Therefore, the fact that you have an opposing opinion makes my topic even stronger.

Oh my goodness thank you SO much! This list is wonderful! Feel free to continue..


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention Klaus Balkenhol and Walter Zettl...2 Dressage masters!


----------

